# mouse food



## paw (Apr 7, 2010)

hi all mouse breeders. what do you feed your mice on . at the moment i am feeding mine on guinea pig food just wondering what you all feed because there seems to be allot of waste. thanks in advance Paul


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

I use dry dog food biscuits.


----------



## donnay5 (Jan 6, 2011)

my mice eat anything from mice food, gerbil food and guinea pig food they are not really fussy lol


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My mice are munching on rat food/bird seed and nuts.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

mix of rat pellets, seeds, nuts, dried fruit, millet spray and occasionally dried pasta, a dog biscuit and fruit


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

paw said:


> hi all mouse breeders. what do you feed your mice on . at the moment i am feeding mine on guinea pig food just wondering what you all feed because there seems to be allot of waste. thanks in advance Paul


Guinea pig food may not be the best choice as it has loads of added vitamin C because guinea pigs can not make their own like other rodents (so i am lead to believe)


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

we use sow rolls they love em: victory:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Wagg working dog food, supplemented with a mixed grain/seed mix actually for ducks but a cheap way to get a nice combo. Then they get scraps such as veg peelings, old bread, roast chicken carcass for the rats. All sorts but saves anything going to waste and they seem to enjoy the extras. They enjoy frozen peas in the summer, always end up with a few that have escaped the bag in the freezer :lol2:


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

oakelm said:


> Wagg working dog food, supplemented with a mixed grain/seed mix actually for ducks but a cheap way to get a nice combo. Then they get scraps such as veg peelings, old bread, roast chicken carcass for the rats. All sorts but saves anything going to waste and they seem to enjoy the extras. They enjoy frozen peas in the summer, always end up with a few that have escaped the bag in the freezer :lol2:


Lol... I do similar, well with my rats. I feed mine primarily rabbit food and then any food waste that's left over or looking a bit gone over. I think they'll eat anything pretty much, mine seem partial to bananas on the odd occasion I give them one.
: victory:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

hamster food with dog biscuits, meal worms and alfalfa guinea pig food. with fresh food thrown in every now and then. but I only have mice for pets lol.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

i use the cheapest rodent mix i can find. Its normally rat or rabbit food. I then supplement them with crickets, fruit/veg, cereal (shreddies, branflakes etc), dog biscuits, the odd bit of cheese, and the occasional waxworm. They go MAD for waxworms, especially the multi! - although they love the crickets too! Also, any leftover food - cake, flapjack, bread, muffins. Mmmm!

Edit: just noticed, i'm not a breeder but i don't spend much on their diet!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i feed mine arkwrights dog food the cheapest you can get costs me 7.00 a 15kg sack my rats and mice eat it. and i also buy them a sack of horse mix at 7.75 20kgs. they eat all of that but the grass pellets.

i also mix in any left overs i get from work ( animal feed store)
and if i have any left over flaked barley from the guinea/rabbit food i add that in too they love that specially the mice that's only 6.95 for 18kgs

but yeah they will almost eat anything.


i discovered they LOVE science plan food. but no one would feed there mice that at 40 - 50.00 per sack haha!


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

A mixture of 

Dr Johns Silver medal 7.95 15kg sack 18% protein 
Sow Rolls 6.95 25kg sack 16% protein 
a Mixture of roast soy nuts bruised oats dried vegetable flakes barley millet 
kitchen scraps as long as it not so moist can give them the trots

Dr johns mineral blocks
Dr Johns vitamin supplement liquid ( add a few drops to the water ) for conditioning the girls on there weeks off after they have finished weaning the litters 

Sounds like they get too much but they are what they eat and so are the snakes


----------



## paw (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks to all that replied im going to give the dog food and sow roles a go and see how i get on regards Paul


----------

